# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  الان هدية لجميع الاعضاء ويندز 8 مجاني (عشان محمدين عمل رايح)(حصري)

## عجبكو

*الويندز هدية لكل الصفوة طبعا النسخة مهربة 

للتحميل 

Duckload 2.4GB

http://www.duckload.com/download/PEWe2



ويا محمدين نزلو لو عجبك هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*يديك العافية على المجهود بس لو ممكن توضح لينا اهم المزايا والعيوب
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*انشا الله يكون مضمون عشان ما ننزلو وما يتسطب في الجهاز 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المحترف
					

يديك العافية على المجهود بس لو ممكن توضح لينا اهم المزايا والعيوب





ممكن تخش الرابط ده عشان تعرف يا فردة 


http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/t20255.html
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sinary
					

انشا الله يكون مضمون عشان ما ننزلو وما يتسطب في الجهاز 





حبيبنا السناري والله انا واثق 100% علي ضمانتي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا شباب الناس النزلو من الروابط الاول يوقفوا التنزيل و ينزلو من الروابط دي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا شباب الناس النزلو من الروابط الاول يوقفوا التنزيل و ينزلو من الروابط دي



وين الروابط يا جميل
:zxcv23:
...
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*[QUOTE=عجبكو;269339]يا شباب الناس النزلو من الروابط الاول يوقفوا التنزيل و ينزلو من الروابط دي[/QUOTE
 اتموسروا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*دا جديد ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مادام جايبو الرائع جدا عجبكو اكيد حيكون قمة الروعة والابداع والضمان التام
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وين الروابط يا جميل
:zxcv23:
...




والله يا مرهف كان اكتر من رابط بس راجعتهم و في جزء منهم مواسير عشان كده خليت رابط واحد شغال 


[QUOTE=امجد مريخ;269356]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا شباب الناس النزلو من الروابط الاول يوقفوا التنزيل و ينزلو من الروابط دي[/QUOTE
 اتموسروا ولا شنو




ماسورة زي فيلكسواجن ههههههههههههههههههههه 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

يديك العافية




تسلم يا غالي 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

دا جديد ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟



والله يا دكتور شبه كده :hghkl:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مادام جايبو الرائع جدا عجبكو اكيد حيكون قمة الروعة والابداع والضمان التام





:1 (10)::1 (10)::1 (10)::1 (10):


تسلم حبيبنا كسلاوي :HGHG:
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*مشكور والله يا حبيبنا 
تسلم كتير 





































والله يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*مشكوور
                        	*

----------

